# WLAN: IP wird nicht bezogen: Intel 2200BG bei WGT-624 (Netgear)



## schulleck (6. September 2005)

Hallo miteinander!
Ich bin verzweifelt.. Ich habe mir gestern das Amilo M 1437 G Notebook von Fujitsu-Siemens gekauft, mit intigrierter Intel 2200BG WLAN-Karte. Alles funktioniert fantastisch, bis auf die Einbindung in unser heimisches WLAN-Netzwerk, dessen Herzstück der Netgear WGT-624 Router ist (mit aktueller Firmware, etc.).

Nachdem ich an dem Router die nötigen Zugangsberechtigungen für das Notebook eingerichtet hatte, habe ich verucht mit Hilfe der Intel-Software "Intel PRO Set Wireless" die Zugangdaten für meinen Laptop zu konfiguieren. Resultat: Signalstärke "sehr gut", Netzwerk gefunden - so wiet so gut. Daraufhin beginnt die WLAN-Karte eine IP zu beziehen (Einstellung in den TCP/IP Eigenschaften auf autmatisch beziehen).. Leider scheitert dieser Vorgang (Folge: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität). Wenn ich nun die Eigenschaften der WLAN Karte aufrufe wird mir dort folgendes angezeigt: IP 169.254.25.34 Subnetmask: 255.255.0.0 . Wie kann das sein? Ich schaffe es nicht diesen Eintrag zu ändern (ungültige IP). Selbst wenn ich eine IP manuell eintrage (vom Typen 192.168.0.X).

Ich habe bereits versucht alle Treiber neu zu installieren, nichts funktioniert. Ich habe schon viele Netzwerke eingerichtet, aber dieses Problem treibt mich in die pure Verzweiflung. Bitte helft mir. Ich danke euch schon einmal im Vorraus.

BTW: Netzwerkadapter 1394 ist ebenfalls installiert, und TCP/IP auf automatisch (auch im Reiter "alternative Konfiguration". 
Googeln und Suchen hat keine Ergebnisse hervorgebracht.


----------



## amw (6. September 2005)

Hallo Schulleck,

die IP-Adresse 169.254.25.34 Subnetmask: 255.255.0.0 wird automatisch erzeugt, da du zwar die Karte auf "automatisch" sprich DHCP gesetzt hast, allerdings erhält der WLAN-Adapter keine IP-Adresse von deinem Router. 
Jetzt gilt es herauszufinden warum dies so ist, das kann zum einen sein, dass der WLAN-Adapter nicht wirklich aktiv ist (Fn-Taste+bestimmte F2 oder ähnliches Taste zum aktivieren), die interne Firewall von WinXP auf den Verbindungen (1394, LAN oder WLAN-Adapter) noch aktiv ist oder aber evtl. kein DHCP auf dem Router aktiviert ist.

Viel Erfolg und Gruß
AMW


----------



## schulleck (6. September 2005)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.. Jetzt klappt alles wieder. Das Intelprogramm hat einen Fehler verursacht und zu einem internen Konflikt geführt.

Danke und Gruß,
schulleck


----------



## die-scharfs (30. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

für mich ist das Thema jetzt auch aktuell, da der Fehler auftaucht.

Konfiguration: 
HP ZE 4900 mit Intel 2200 BG connect an W700V: Statische IP ok, dynamisch keine IP-Vergabe. WEP on, kein MAC-Filter, sowohl mit dem Windows-Tool als auch mit der Intel-Soft,Firewalls aus, WIN XP 2002 SP2.
HP ZE 4900 mit Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN connect an derselben W700V: Statische IP ok, DHCP ok. WEP on, kein MAC-Filter
Die beiden Notebooks sind gleich konfiguriert (natürlich verschiedene Namen) und stehen im Abstand von 50 cm. Keine DHCP-Begrenzung auf der W700V, SSID on. Das NB mit der 2200BG habe ich jetzt erst gebraucht gekauft.

Zusammengefasst: Ich bekomme bei der 2200BG keine IP per DHCP vom Router.

schulleck habe ich per PN angemailt, er weiß nicht mehr, wie er es damals gelöst hat.

Um Nachfragen vorzubeugen: Klar, zu Hause kan ich mit statischer IP gut arbeiten, aber unterwegs brauche ich DHCP (hotspots, Firmennetze......). Alternative Konfiguration klappt auch nicht, wird vorher abgebrochen, waraum weiß ich auch noch nicht.

Weiß jemand weiter?

Danke im voraus, die-scharfs


----------



## die-scharfs (30. März 2008)

Hi @ all,

Problem auch schon wieder gelöst; lag nicht an der 2200BG, sondern an einer Einstellung im Win XP PRO:

go into Services ( Start > RUn > services.msc )

Find DHCP Client 

Start or Restart the Service.

Stand auf "deaktiviert", war naturgemäß auch nicht gestartet.

die-scharfs


----------



## tammobatz (21. Juni 2008)

hallo,

habe das gleiche problem... ums mal zu beschreiben:



habe mir vor wenigen tagen nen think pad zugelegt und deshalb zu meinem bestehenden netzwerk (netgear router) noch nen netgear access point gekauft, damit ich neben den zwei kabelgebundenen pcs auch wlan nutzen kann.

kurz und knapp:
trotz stundenlangen tüftelns funktionert das wlan nicht.

etwas detaillierter:

- der router fungiert als dhcp server. die beiden kabelgebundenen pcs haben auch ne automatische ip-vergabe aktiviert und das funkioniert einwandfrei.

- der access point ist nun auch als dhcp client angeschlossen und afaik richtig konfiguriert.

- der laptopt findet das wlan netz
---- hat er ne automatische ip-vergabe, dann versucht er mit dem netz zu verbinden, erhält aber keine ip und die konnektivität ist folglich eingeschränkt.
der router ordnet ihm also aus irgendeinem grund keine ip zu.
--> kein internet

---- gebe ich dem laptop ne statische ip, dann funktioniert die verbindung korrekt, es gibt keine fehlermeldung wegen eingeschränkter konnektivität. das internet funktioniert aber dennoch nicht.




noch zu erwähnen:
- läuft über win xp prof (laptop), respektive win xp home (übrige pcs)
- router und access point sind auf dem neuesten firmwarestand
- das dsl-modem ist von d-link
kleine ergänzung:
- in einem anderen wlan netzwerk hat das ganze aus testzwecken mit dem thinkpad sofort funktioniert.
- der access point arbeitet im moment ohne verschlüsselung, das kanns also nicht sein.


verblüffend:
mit ne statischen ip freigabe und nach stundenlanger spielerei hat das internet auf dem laptop eben funktioniert. allerdings nur, bis ich dann die andern pcs im netzwerk suchen wollte und das internet plötzlich wiederweg und seitdem erneut unauffindbar ist.

bitte um hilfe



vermutung:
die kommunikation zwischen access point und router muss gestört sein, oder iwas mit dem thinkpad ist nicht richtig (weiß nur nicht was, windows firewall ist aus)


----------

